# Rabies jab side effects



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Hello all you seasoned pet transporters,

I've just had my seven year old Westie vaccinated against rabies to make a start on his pet passport. The innoculation was on Monday this week (041010), and since then he's definitely been under the weather. He doesn't want to go on his walks and he is a bit lethargic. He is still eating reasonably well.

Has anybody else noticed a change in their four legged friends following the jab, and if so does the effect diminish after a while?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Sorry about your little chum,but no.Two B/collies,first one,no bother at all,coming back,would not take the pill even when hidden in cheese, this one we have now,the biggest problem is getting her into the vets,coming back,she will eat anything to get outside again. Good luck.
Jented


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No ill affects with Louis so just watch and take him to the vets for a check.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

My dog was fine.

However, my adult friend was not fine - she had rabies jabs prior to a trip to Mongolia, and these appeared to cause something which meant that the limbs etc would spasm. She was off work for about a year and in hospital for months. It was dreadful.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Had the same with our cat, about 9 months ago! Was out of sorts and very quiet for a few days, but soon got back to normal. No lasting affects.
Hope all's well in a couple of days.


----------

